# says flushable



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

At nursing home pulled almost an entire 5 gal bucket of wipes.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, technically they were successfully flushed. You're the one that screwed everything up by pulling them out of the line. 








Paul


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Well, technically they were successfully flushed. You're the one that screwed everything up by pulling them out of the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not worry they will be back, and so will I, maybe daily.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

To me, that looks like a sh!t load of money!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you charged extra. Did you have to run the cable down the line multiple times? 

When I've pulled back wipes, I always had to pull cable out, clean baby wipes off, send cable down drain again, pull back, clean more wipes, etc., etc., etc. :furious:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I chargered extra. They asked me what they can do to prevent the problem, after seeing the pile of wipes, I just :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

And what is that today's kids need special wipes?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

people just don't/won't understand that "flushable" is not always meant for their set of pipes


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

nursing homes are the worst. I pulled out two towels, wipes, a fork one time at a nursing home. talk about a PITA.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> nursing homes are the worst. I pulled out two towels, wipes, a fork one time at a nursing home. talk about a PITA.


 

I hope you gave the fork back to the kitchen staff; don't want to waste money. :laughing:


PS: just make sure YOU never eat there.... LMAO


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah nursing homes are bad. I pulled someones Ostomy bag out of a toilet once. That was pretty gross.


----------



## Kentheplumber (Aug 18, 2010)

I was at a nursing home friday to jet the mainline that had already been cabled open but was suppose to be packed with grease. after about 10 minutes of jetting water started backing up out the open pipe i was going through. So i pulled out the spartan 1065 and cabled again. When i pulled the cable back about 10 ft of it was cacooned in wipes. That line had just been cabled the night before from the same spot with similar results according to the tech. The line jetted fine after that. 
i also have pulled the etire wipe packaging out of stools in nursing homes before. Those hard plastic caps they have on em lodge nicely in the outlet. It dosent say th packaging is flushable. i know, ive checked the fine print.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah nursing homes are bad. I pulled someones Ostomy bag out of a toilet once. That was pretty gross.


 
 That really is gross. The worst I ever dealt with was an elderly man who tried to flush his boxer shorts down the toilet and after toilet was plugged, he had a diarrhea episode in the same bowl. Upon arriving another plumber was leaving while shaking his head, he told me, "You can have this call."


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever been on a call where "flushable cat litter" was involved?

A couple of weeks ago, I got one like it. Opened it up (finally), and flushed toilet full after toilet full of water to try & get it to the main. I also pulled back some minor roots. Everything worked well for 5 days, and then I got another call to same place. Opened it up again, no roots, and reflushed.
The thing here is that the owner wants warranty. I maintain that if 2 suites do all their daily business for 5 days with no problems, there is none. One, maybe 2days I can see, but 5 days?

Your thoughts?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just got back from a house, that had a backed up drain, and guess what I pulled out of the drain. :whistling2: ...........................



That is correct, WIPES. I am not even going to act like I am mad, I say keep making stuff like that, I happen to love wipes, and other products that won't go down, means more money for me. :yes:

Of course the guy was pissed off, but what can you do? Consumers are more ignorant than most technicians think. They don't live this day in and day out, so why would they think otherwise. Charge accordingly and smile, cause you know dang well another call is gonna come in, the next day, and the next day, and the next day etc......

:clap: I love this work. :clap:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> Has anyone ever been on a call where "flushable cat litter" was involved?
> 
> Your thoughts?


 
Make sure customer is aware of the warranty exclusions. Like one free return trip during warranty period or something along those lines. If line is stopping up frequiently then there is a problem and the customer needs pay to find and fix the problem.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Make sure customer is aware of the warranty exclusions. Like one free return trip during warranty period or something along those lines. If line is stopping up frequiently then there is a problem and the customer needs pay to find and fix the problem.



Upstairs, a young couple with 2 cats, 4 dogs.
Downstairs, a 30ish woman with FAS(Fetal Alcohol Syndrome)

Down does not let anyone know about anything including sewage on the floor, walls, etc.
Up says they stopped flushing catlitter.

I told HO that if it happened again, a video is in order. In the meantime, I'm not going to bite the bullet on this one. He can call my "competition" from the big city who will charge more for 1 call than I did for the 2.


----------

